# ManPower MP Research Supply still Legit?



## tabbuyer01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Placed an order 4 days ago, haven't got any email replies or notifications. 
Is it just a busy week or has something changed? 
Losing money is no fun...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 4, 2012)

tabbuyer01 said:


> Placed an order 4 days ago, haven't got any email replies or notifications.
> Is it just a busy week or has something changed?
> Losing money is no fun...



The last I knew some were questioning the quality of chems. I stopped using them months ago when I had a lump their stuff didn't help. I may have given up too quickly though.


----------



## tabbuyer01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I got in contact and I believe my email was at fault. 
It lost every message sent. Stay away from hushmail or 
it may hush things you don't want


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 4, 2012)

Why not go with one of the sponsors here? I made an order recently with GWP and I'm on their Prami at the moment. It's the first time I use it but my nipples are no longer itching from the Tren, so I guess it's working.

Service, packaging and shipping was on point. Very decent looking products too. I'm very pleased with them so far.


----------



## camthman (Dec 6, 2012)

MPR has always done me well. Most people I hear (which are few) that have problems they say, don't ever go back to them and email them or complain. They just bitch on forums. 

I have tried ALOT of their stuff and been happy.  My rats are trying out Accutane right now from them.


----------



## jaredw33 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just started running their Letro a couple days ago, and tomorrow I'll receive my Caber and Ralox from them so hopefully I'll check back in a couple weeks with good new.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 13, 2012)

Their stims are good.  AIs are not trustworthy.  Ostarine is crap compared to osta rx even at double dose.


----------



## StanG (Dec 13, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Their stims are good. * AIs are not trustworthy.*  Ostarine is crap compared to osta rx even at double dose.



Bold seems to be the consensus lately.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

mpreseacrh is weird they have the best caber,cialis,viagera.stuff like that and its chaep and potent.but i have heard his ai are not good idk why.if there ai were on point it would be my one stop shop because for some reasone these rc compnmay just will not sale everything you need in one place one sales pep the next ai then another on for caber etc etc.sucks.mp sale everything you could need but for what ever reasone his ai are not gtg.but all his other stuff is.so i use pp a sponsor here for everything then use mp for my caber.


----------



## zdudezdud (Dec 20, 2012)

So mp Caber is g2g then still it looks likes?  I just grabbed some a few days ago a little worried its not up to par but after seeing this maybe the caber is fine.  I'll let you know how it goes for sure.


----------

